# ringing the doorbell to go outside NONSTOP.



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think many dogs hit this stage in adolescence - mine went through a phase of barking at everything. Sophy at one point barked every time the jackdaws dropped a twig while trying to build a nest outside the back door, and jackdaws drop a LOT of sticks! I've found calling them to me, and making a huge, happy fuss when they come, helps, plus teaching the Settle Down command. Now we just get flurries of barking for the postman, bin men and other really exciting happenings, and I am working on those!

Do you still reward him when he actually pees and poos outside? That might help. I think I might also take the bells down for a while after he has been out and performed, and put them back up an hour or two later - anything to help break the habit. I have been thinking of teaching my two this trick, but am now seriously reconsidering!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Kodi went through a phase of ringing bells when he was ignored or just wanted to play or go outside. I would actually pick the bells up when we came back in from pottying. I'd leave them up for about an hour then put them back down. Once he got over that stage the bells have been wonderful. Mia was taught this method too and I love it.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

If I know Vegas has gone potty, and just wants to go outside to eat dirt, I'll ignore him.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> If I know Vegas has gone potty, and just wants to go outside to eat dirt, I'll ignore him.


What a typical BOY!!! :lol:


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

I've had this problem with Penny too. Sometimes, she just rings the bell for fun. I've also discovered it's helpful to take the bells away for an hour or two after she actually does go potty.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Maybe I am lazy and would just get aggravated but I would remove the bell if the potty training was solid. hwell:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Ugh yeah.. dirt, half of a dead vole the cat caught, cat poop, bugs.. I have a funny story about bugs.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel went through that phase too - He rang the bell so that he could just go outside to look around. I didn't want to break the bell trick so i continued to open the balcony door for him every time he rang the bell BUT every time he didn't get productive outside within 3 mins, I said, "Too bad" and held him up and put him into his playpen for one or two mins. And every time when he rang the bell and actually did his business outside, I praised him big time and offered him his special treats. I think after a few days, he broke that habit/desire. Now he rings the bell only when he actually needs to go potty. 

Now I let him stay outside a little bit after he gets his business done so that he won't think that the outside fun ends right after going into the litterbox. But he knows that he is expected to do his business FIRST before he is allowed to hang out on the balcony.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Congratulate yourself, as you have a smart dog and you've successfully communicated. 

Then you have to smack yourself in the head, because your dog is too damned smart .

From his view, this is seriously cool. Bell = doorman service, go outside, where interesting things are happening.

I'd be asking myself why he's barking at stuff ... is there nothing better to do? Is he frightened of things? Is it a phase? 

I find with mine that when he barks at something out the window or in the back garden, it is usually either a) a cat or b) someone a couple of doors down that he can hear but not see. I tend to honour the barking, because he doesn't do it much. I go out, see what it is, make sure he sees me looking, then tell him "it's okay" and we go inside and do 5 minutes of some sort of training or game to distract him.


----------



## ziggylu (Jun 26, 2010)

I successfully trained one of our greyhounds to ring a bell. I have not yet had luck with Cosmo as he views the bell as his favorite toy. I dont' remember this issue with the greyhound and have not yet problem solved my way through how to teach to use the bell to communicate and not as a toy to play with all day long. Has anyone else who has used a bell found a way around this?


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

Trim a nail let him out next time trim a nail let him out he should figure out this new game pretty quick and slow down his going out for no reason.


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm going through the same thing with Rayah right now. She doesn't go out to bark, just to sit, stare... and do what ever she pleases lol...

I think today she rang those darn bells a thousand times! lol, but i don't want to discourage her since she took to them like a pro in less than a week. She is four months now... i can't wait till the crazy door bell ringing passes. I'm glad i taught her them though, she lets me know when she wants to go out. Guess it's like someone else said... i'm the doorman service.


----------

